# samsung speakers on yamaha amp



## ragrim (Sep 8, 2011)

Hi,

I have a yamaha YHT-294 home theatre and i have the option of trading my speakers for the speakers on a samsung HT-D5550W system.

My speakers are 6ohm and the samsungs are 3ohm, from what i have read if i run the amp hard i can damage it due to the 3ohm speakers, i dont usually go any louder than half and im wondering if these speakers would be ok? reason i want them is because they are floor standing, makes it easier to position them.

The other thing is i read this on the yamaha specs (Dynamic Power/Channel (8/6/4/2 ohms)) does this mean i can run it at 2 or 4 ohms to reduce the chance of damage?

Cheers.


----------



## keithsplace (Nov 26, 2010)

If it can handle down to 2 ohms, then yes if the speakers you are wanting to use, you say are rated 3 ohm then yes your amp will handle them. Or any speaker up to 8 Ohms.
I have found that many of the "Home Theater in a Box" (HTiB)systems and their speakers are not compatable with standard full featured Home Theater Receivers. Many of the HTiB systems use low power amps and low impedence speakers to get the most volume from the smallest amp possible. Some speakers even rating at less than 2 ohms.


----------



## PT800 (Feb 19, 2008)

It should not be a problem combining the two, as long as the speaker connections are the same between the Yamaha and Samsung.
But as the Yamaha is only 600w total system, and the Samsung is 1000w system, why not just use the Samsung receiver?


----------

